# Invert tank



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

I have a standard 20 gallon aquarium and im thinking of starting a invert tank with live rock...are these harder to keep then FOWLR?
I have all the equiptment like filter, heater, tank, flouresent light, hydrometer is there anything else i need other then the obvious stuff like salt etc.

And what would be your suggestions on what to keep in there?


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

definitely harder to keep then FOWLR

the most important thing you are going to need for an invert tank is good lighting. since your tank is small you can probably get away with power compact lights or VHO lights. the best for inverts is metal halide bulbs but of course these are also the most expensive. in genereal i've heard that for most inverts you are going to want 8 watts of light per gallon of tank. however if you want inverts like clams and anenomes they are going to require a little more light. particularly the clams.

in terms of inverts you could get various shrimps and snails to start out with, they will help to keep your tank clean. you could probably also get some sponges, mushrooms, and polyps to start with. i particularly like mushrooms to start because they are hardy, don't require a ton of light and are come in many beautiful colors.

btw you will most certainly need a protein skimmer in your tank for the proper filtration!


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

J_TREAT911 said:


> the most important thing you are going to need for an invert tank is good lighting. since your tank is small you can probably get away with power compact lights or VHO lights.


 around how much money do those lights cost...and i just want simple animals like shrimp, crabs and anything simple just to get the hang of it


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

a good site for lights is Hello Lights they have all kinds of lights at decent prices.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks







but i dont order stuff online coz my LFS has everything, so the power compact lights arent that expensive? do you have any suggestions on what to put in my tank ?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

i just want to have simple things like snails,crabs, and shrimp do you need those lights for those too ?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

and what would i feed inverts like that ?


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

timmyshultis said:


> i just want to have simple things like snails,crabs, and shrimp do you need those lights for those too ?


 snails and (most) crabs and shrimp dont need special lighting- just enough to create the algea they feed off. They do need an established tank. Hermit crabs would probably do ok in a new tank, but i wouldn't really put any other inverts in a brand new tank, were you gonna cycle it with the live rock/sand first?


> and what would i feed inverts like that ?


snails feed on algea and crabs and shrimp are primarily bottom feeders- meaning they'll eat pretty much whatever they come along- sunken flakes, sinking pellets, algea. I feed my mobile inverts (cleaner shrimp, banded coral shrimp, hermits, emeral crab, and brittle star) frozen food too. I love my inverts teh most, my cleaner shrimp and brittle star will eat out of my hand


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

so i could just feed them frozen bloodworms and just normal tropical flakes

yes i'm only going to get 2-4 pounds of liverock and i already have a 40 pound bag of argonite sand from my cichlids.

the sand bed is only going to be 2-3 inchs deep


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

bump

Would a DSB or a SSB be good for the inverts im gunna get ?


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

timmyshultis said:


> so i could just feed them frozen bloodworms and just normal tropical flakes
> 
> yes i'm only going to get 2-4 pounds of liverock and i already have a 40 pound bag of argonite sand from my cichlids.
> 
> the sand bed is only going to be 2-3 inchs deep


 if you're using live rock, let the tank sit for the 3-6 week period it will need to cycle. Rinse the sand, since I've been told (but haven't found verifibable info either way) that different kinds of becteria exist in fresh and salt water. if you try to seed the tank, you may have problems with all you bacteria in the sand dying off.
They'd probably eat damn near anything. I feed mine different marine frozen and flake formulas, just because i feel more comfortable feeding them products that for the most part have components from the ocean


----------

